# Luthier in the Sugar Land area



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking for a good luthier in the Sugar Land area to do some upgrade work on an acoustic. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

If you Goggle "luthier Houston" you'll get a few suggestions, although none in Sugarland. It looks like Neil Sargent in the Heights is the most recommended. If you have any serious work to do, it would probably be worth the drive.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Bruce. I tried the Google thing and got blanked for the SL area. Just thought someone might know of someone, but it looks like I'll either head to the Heights or maybe Pace's repair shop.


----------

